# trigano rear suspension



## 101725 (Nov 9, 2006)

can anyone help with trigano rear suspension. mine sits quite high at the rear and is a nuisance when trying to get it levelled up, and while on holiday we met another owner and i noticed that his van sat level. i had a look underneath at the back and his van had single leaf rear springs whereas mine has double leaf rear springs. after much searching and rooting about i eventually found out from a fiat dealer that the double leaf springs are an option from fiat for camping cars but they will not say that it is ok for me to convert mine back to single leaf springs. does anybody know if this is possible or legal, or indeed what are all other trigano's fitted with at the back ??


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

dexta said:


> can anyone help with trigano rear suspension. mine sits quite high at the rear and is a nuisance when trying to get it levelled up, and while on holiday we met another owner and i noticed that his van sat level. i had a look underneath at the back and his van had single leaf rear springs whereas mine has double leaf rear springs. after much searching and rooting about i eventually found out from a fiat dealer that the double leaf springs are an option from fiat for camping cars but they will not say that it is ok for me to convert mine back to single leaf springs. does anybody know if this is possible or legal, or indeed what are all other trigano's fitted with at the back ??


Hi Dexta,

Try contacting Sv Tech HERE they replate vehicles so they should be able to advise you.

Don


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My Trigano sit's okay.. Not looked at the springs as it's now dark but will have a "gander" tomorrow and give you some feedback. Our's is a sept 05 model in white, just in case that accounts for any difference..


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

like tonkas mine also sits level. Mine is an 04 reg Will look tomorrow and let you know how many leaf springs it has.
grandad


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

mine also has single leaf rear suspension


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Checked my 05 Trigano... Definatly only 1 spring leaf an sits nice and level.. Except after a trip to Calais when the beer makes it lean !!!!

ps... I have my Trigano for sale in the classifieds. After a year of trusty service and 3 trips to Spain we now want to upgrade to a larger van. See classifieds if interested or [email protected] 07983 510290...


----------

